# Gentoo User Treffen - Mannheim/Ludwigshafen

## Inte

Nächstes Treffen:

Datum: ??.??.200?

Uhrzeit: ??.00

Ort: Star CoffeeDas Star Coffee in Mannheim liegt zentral in M7, 12 (Haltestelle Kunsthalle). Eine super Sache ist zum einen die günstige Lage (direkt am Hauptbahnhof) und zum anderen WLAN4FREE.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

Hi Inte,

nächster Samstag ist ok und 14h passt bei mir auch. Ich werde da sein  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## Atahualpa

samstag kann ich leider nicht   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tycho1983

eine Woche später und ich währe auch da!   :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> eine Woche später und ich währe auch da!  

 Da bin ich an der Küste auf 'ner Deichparty  :Cool: 

Nachdem Mondauge zugesagt hat, sind wir wenigstens schon mal zu Zweit. Vielleicht treffen wir uns am 28. Aug. nochmal, aber vorerst steht das kommende WE.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## mondauge

Ich bring vielleicht noch nen Kumpel mit. Er ist zwar noch bei den Debianern, aber er ist sehr begeistert von Gentoo und wirds sobald er Kabel BW hat mal probieren  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## Sas

Hmm ab Oktober wohn ich auch mal wieder drei Monate in Mannheim, also hoffenltich ist das nicht das letzte Treffen dieses Jahr  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

hmm...ich wohn eigentlich direkt daneben...allerdings ist n tag vorher party (eine von der böseren Sorte...das letztemal war ich um 4 noch nicht aufgestanden...) aber ich denk ich schau mal vorbei. ihr wisst schon, dass das cafe net sone tolle atmosphäre hat...kaiserring direkt nebendran...ich finds net gemütlich

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin schon oft am StarCoffee vorbei gelaufen, war aber noch nie drin. Von daher bin ich mal gespannt. Aber das mit dem Kaiserring nebendran ist natürlich ein Argument...  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *theche wrote:*   

> hmm...ich wohn eigentlich direkt daneben...allerdings ist n tag vorher party (eine von der böseren Sorte...das letztemal war ich um 4 noch nicht aufgestanden...) aber ich denk ich schau mal vorbei.

 Wir werden ja nicht gleich um 16.00h abhauen.  :Wink:  Samstags hat das Star Coffee bis um 23.00h auf.

 *theche wrote:*   

> ihr wisst schon, dass das cafe net sone tolle atmosphäre hat...kaiserring direkt nebendran...ich finds net gemütlich

 Ich hab auch erst zwei mal drin gesessen, aber entweder auf mein Notebook oder dem weiblichen Publikum in die "Augen" geschaut.  :Embarassed: 

Apropos Notebooks. Vergeßt eure Netzteile nicht. Ich bring eine Kabeltrommel und 'ne Mehrfachsteckdose mit. Damit sollte das Nötigste vorhanden sein.

----------

## mondauge

Ich sollte mir noch schnell n Notebook zulegen  :Smile:  ich armer Schlucker

mondauge

----------

## DarkSorcerer

hey feine idee. kommenden sa der 14. 

mal sehen obs klappt, bei mir is das immer recht spontan. würd ggf noch nen kumpel mitbringen.

EDIT:

freies WLAN im star coffee??? dachte das kostet was. hey hätt ich das gewusst würd ich da öfter was trinken gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

*freu* Noch einer/zwei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DarkSorcerer

ich denk ich werd morgen so zwischen halb 3 und 3 eintrudeln, der kumpel von mir wird so um 3 kommen.

man sieht sich!

----------

## Inte

Mein erster großer Milchcafe ist bestellt. Jetzt fehlen zum großen Glück nur noch Zigaretten  :Wink: 

Letzte Woche dachte ich noch, es wäre nicht nötig zu reservieren, weil sowieso alle draußen sitzen. Von wegen! Scheiß Wetter ist angesagt. Glücklicherweise bin ich schon früher gekommen und hab Plätze reserviert. Jetzt steht unserem Treffen nichts mehr im Weg.

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

sollte doch wieder öfter ins Forum schauen   :Sad:  , damit ich hier nicht solche Sachen verpasse.

Ich hoffe mal das das nicht das letzte Treffen war.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## theche

habs verpennt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Zeit

----------

## DarkSorcerer

jepp war ganz fein mal ein paar gesichter zu den nick-namen zu sehen. beim nächsten treffen bin ich wieder dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

War ein super Treffen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht  :Smile:  Das wird bestimmt nicht das letzte Treffen gewesen sein  :Smile: 

----------

## eGore911

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Hmm ab Oktober wohn ich auch mal wieder drei Monate in Mannheim, also hoffenltich ist das nicht das letzte Treffen dieses Jahr 

 

Hmm, auch BA Student? Oder wie kommt das sonst mit den 3 Monaten zustande?

----------

## mondauge

ich bin BA Student.. aber nimmer lang  :Smile:  bissl mehr als n Monat noch  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *On Sa, 2004-08-14 at 00:51, Ulrich Plate wrote:*   

> Moin Inte,
> 
> das GWN-Team waere entzueckt, wenn du Aufrufe zu Gentooistentreffen etwas frueher als fuenf Tage vorher in die Landschaft setzen koenntest, damit wir wenigstens noch eine Chance zur Ankuendigung haben...  Sei's drum, koenntest du mir vielleicht bis Sonntag ein paar Infos und Fotos zukommen lassen? Dann kann ich wenigstens noch einen kurzen Bericht reinsetzen.
> 
> Dank und Gruss
> ...

 

Hallo Ulrich,

es ist zwar ist schon Montag, aber falls an einem kleinen Bericht noch Interesse bestehen sollte, schreib ich Dir einfach mal was los war.

Obwohl das GLUG-Treffen kurzfristig angekündigt war, kamen eine handvoll Gentooisten in das Star Coffee Mannheim. Mondauge, Redflash, DarkSorcerer (samt Begleitung) und ich haben gemütlich bei Café & Cookies das lustige "Ach Du bist das!"-Spiel betrieben und mit der beliebten "Was für einen WM benutzt Du?"-Fragerunde für Stimmung gesorgt.

Zwar hatten DarkSorcerer und ich unsere Notebooks dabei, aber irgendwie war es dann doch viel interessanter mit den bekannten Namen und doch so fremden Gesichtern zu diskutieren. Die Zeit ging - dank der netten Gesellschaft - viel zu schnell vorbei. Was alles erzählt wurde kann ich schon gar nicht mehr aufzählen. Festzuhalten ist, es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und wir beschlossen einstimming ein solches Treffen schnellstmöglich zu wiederholen. Schließlich trennten sich gegen 18.00h unsere Wege mit dem Gruß: "Bis Montag im Forum."

Gruß, Tobias.

PS.: Da ich Trottel meine DigiCam zu Hause vergessen hatte, gibt es leider keine denkwürdigen Momente in .jpeg

----------

## Sas

 *eGore911 wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Hmm ab Oktober wohn ich auch mal wieder drei Monate in Mannheim, also hoffenltich ist das nicht das letzte Treffen dieses Jahr  
> 
> Hmm, auch BA Student? Oder wie kommt das sonst mit den 3 Monaten zustande?

 

Ja, genau  :Wink: 

mondauge, du hasts gut, ich hab noch zwei Jahre vor mir. Wobei ichs eigentlich ganz gut finde - aber ist ja kein Grund nicht trotzdem lieber schon fertig zu sein *g*

----------

## mr_elch

Gibts schon Plaunungen für ein 2. Treffen? Sofern auch Westpfälzer willkommen sind, werd ich gern vorbeischauen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

Bisher steht nur fest, dass es wieder ein Treffen geben wird.. Nur wann ist die Frage  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Da ich ab Anfang Oktober wieder für längere Zeit in München bin, käme mir ein Treffen in den nächsten 3 Wochen sehr gelegen. Wie wäre es am 17.09?

----------

## mondauge

mhmm.. da ist Abgabetermin meiner Diplomarbeit, d.h. abends sollte ich eigentlich Zeit haben  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Bruderherz, ich komme, wenn es Laura mir erlaubt  :Wink: 

Vielleicht ist bis dahin sogar mein Notebook wieder da   :Razz: 

Können danach ja noch feiern gehen.

Kann auch Laura mitbringen und wir schicken unseren Anhang einkaufen  :Wink: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## eGore911

Hmm, ich hab am 23. Assistentenprüfung ... mal gucken wie es so mit dem Lernen geht. Ich wär eher für ne Woche später  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Für die Assiprüfung brauchste doch nix zu lernen  :Smile:  Da hängts eher davon ab, was du für Dozenten in der Prüfung hast.. Ich habs mit viel Halbwissen auch hinbekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## eGore911

Das "Gerücht" hab ich auch schon des Öfteren gehört. Aber da ich auch kein Halbwissen habe, versuche ich mir das noch anzulernen  :Wink: 

----------

## mr_elch

Also am 17.9. kann ich. Ne Woche später weiß ich noch nicht genau, sollte aber auch gehen.

----------

## mondauge

Kommender Freitag ist der 17. September. Steht das Treffen da noch?

----------

## Inte

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Kommender Freitag ist der 17. September. Steht das Treffen da noch?

 Das war zwar nur ein Vorschlag, weil ich nach diesem Wochenende wieder für ein viertel Jahr in München bin.

Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall!  :Wink: 

Treffen wir uns wieder im Star Coffee?

Freitag der 17te oder Samstag der 18te?

Themenvorschlag: GPG Key-Signing-Party (da braucht man noch nicht einmal 'nen Rechner mitbringen)

----------

## mondauge

Also ich hab nachwievor Zeit und komme gerne. StarCoffee passt mir auch gut. Mal kucken, was die anderen so sagen.

2. Themenvorschlag: Ärger und Freude zu Xorg 6.8.0

3. Themenvorschlag: Was suckt bei der KDE 3.3.0 am meisten

4. Themenvorschlag: Warum ist die aktuelle E Version so sch***e

Edit: Freitag der 17. wär mir lieber

----------

## dakra

Also ich wäre am Freitag den 17ten auch dabei.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## mondauge

Bleibt das jetzt bei morgen? Und wenn ja, wann wollen wir uns dann treffen?

----------

## Inte

Es bleibt bei morgen. Wäre 18:00h in Ordnung?

Tobias

@dakra: Schaffst Du es bis 17:30h zu mir, oder wird es bei Dir später?

----------

## mondauge

Würde auch 19:00 gehen? Dann hab ich vor dem Treffen noch die Gelegenheit nen Happen zu essen.. Ansonsten kann ich aber auch im 18:00 kommen

----------

## Inte

Klar ist 19:00h auch in Ordnung.  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Ok, dann nochmal zum Festhalten für alle:

Nächstes Gentoo User Treffen Mannheim/Ludwigshafen:

Datum: Freitag, 17. September 2004

Uhrzeit: 19:00h

Ort: StarCoffee Mannheim (Daten sind auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads)

mondauge

----------

## dakra

@inte:

Ich wollte morgen direkt nach der Arbeit zu dir fahren. Wie lang musst du denn schaffen? 

Ich bin bis ca. 13:00 Uhr im Büro.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Endbringer

urks hätte ich sowas früher gelesen hätte ich mir auch überlegt zu erscheinen, is ja mehr oder weniger nen katzensprung, vor allem bei den evtl. Themen, vor allem mit Xorg 6.8 hab ich noch so meine probs

----------

## mr_elch

Bin dabei!

Kommt sonst noch jemand aus dem Raum KL nach Mannheim?

----------

## hug0

moin, kennt ihr euch eingentlich alle oder nur ein paar oder gar nicht?

würde eventuell auch kommen, bin aber noch nicht 100% sicher. 

gruß florian

----------

## Inte

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Ich wollte morgen direkt nach der Arbeit zu dir fahren. Wie lang musst du denn schaffen?

 Ich kann um 15.00 Uhr zu Hause sein. Ruf mich am besten auf dem Handy an wenn Du losfährst. Sonst vergeß ich Dich noch.  :Wink: 

 *hug0 wrote:*   

> moin, kennt ihr euch eingentlich alle oder nur ein paar oder gar nicht?
> 
> würde eventuell auch kommen, bin aber noch nicht 100% sicher. 
> 
> gruß florian

 Wir kennen uns (bis auf die fünf vom letzten Treffen) nur aus dem Forum.

----------

## dakra

@inte

Ich mach jetzt Feierabend   :Laughing: 

Muss noch erst Heim und ne Kleinigkeit essen. Wollte mich dann auch bald auf den Weg zu dir machen. Ich ruf dich dann einfach an, wenn ich im Stau nach Mannheim stehe   :Wink: 

Soll ich noch was mitbringen?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sas

Vor 12 Uhr Feierabend, sowas... 

Ich bin grad heim gekommen, habe den ganzen Tag gegen Exchange gekämpft  :Wink: 

Ich glaube ich gucke zu selten ins Forum, aber dieses WE wäre es bei mir sowieso schlecht gewesen... Trefft ihr euch jeden Monat? Dann bin ich nächsten voraussichtlich auch endlich dabei  :Wink: 

Gruß, ich

----------

## Inte

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ich gucke zu selten ins Forum, aber dieses WE wäre es bei mir sowieso schlecht gewesen... Trefft ihr euch jeden Monat? Dann bin ich nächsten voraussichtlich auch endlich dabei 

 Wenn ich das früher gewußt hätte. dakra ist auch extra aus Wiesbaden gekommen. Na ja, das nächste Mal bist Du ja sowieso schon hier.  :Wink: 

Kannst Dich ja mit Mondauge absprechen, wer das nächste Treffen in die Wege leitet. Meiner einer ist nämlich ab nächsten Monat in München.

So, jetzt schlürfen wir erstmal unseren Kaffee weiter.  :Very Happy: 

Grüße, Mondauge, mr_elch, dakra & Inte.

----------

## Sas

Naja, ich habe heute sowieso bis kurz nach 6 arbeiten müssen, da wäre 19 Uhr in Mannheim ziemlich utopisch. Außerdem muss ich morgen früh hier und morgen mittag in Wittlich sein, vondaher hätte ich wohl eh nicht kommen können. Aber es freut mich, dass offensichtlich generell Interesse an Treffen in Mannheim besteht, auch wenn ich nunmal nicht immer davon profitieren kann.

Und außerdem konnte ich so den abend dazu nutzen, ne stabile TCP/IP-Verbindung über Infrarot zu meinem Smartphone aufzubauen. Ist auch gut  :Smile: 

----------

## Atahualpa

wie sieht es mit einem neuen Termin aus, nachdem schon wieder 3 Wochen seit dem letzten Treffen vorbei sind?

----------

## Inte

Eigentlich ist nächste Woche wieder ein Treffen zu organisieren.  :Wink: 

Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, weil mein Dekan in München etwas Engagement vor Ort von mir verlangt. Deshalb würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle selbst etwas ins Zeug legen, oder auf Inspiration von Mondauge oder Sas hoffen.

Macht einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge, dann aktualisiere ich den ersten Beitrag und schicke 'ne PN an ian! bzw. amne.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Vielleicht kann ich es doch irgendwie schaffen (am Wochenende) zu kommen, aber versucht Euch mal auf einen Termin zu einigen.

----------

## mondauge

So.. also ich wäre bei einem weiteren Treffen natürlich wieder dabei  :Smile: 

Terminlich kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, wanns mir passen würde. Am besten macht ihr mal ein paar Terminvorschläge und dann sehen wir weiter.

mondauge

----------

## Sas

Bei mir gehts prinzipiell immer unter der Woche, am WE isses bei mir bis auf Ausnahmefälle ganz schlecht...

----------

## theche

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> So.. also ich wäre bei einem weiteren Treffen natürlich wieder dabei 
> 
> Terminlich kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, wanns mir passen würde. Am besten macht ihr mal ein paar Terminvorschläge und dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> mondauge

 

so isses gut.

----------

## mondauge

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Bei mir gehts prinzipiell immer unter der Woche, am WE isses bei mir bis auf Ausnahmefälle ganz schlecht...

 

Also unter der Woche ist bei mir leider fast nichts zu machen...

----------

## mr_elch

Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, bin ich beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei. Ich würde auch noch einen andren Gentoo'ler aus der Gegend mitbringen   :Smile: 

Ich fand den Termin "Freitag Abends" eigentlich nicht schlecht, das ist halb unter der Woche und halb Wochenende... Nachdem sich noch keiner zu einem genauen Termin geäußert hat, würde ich jetzt einfach mal den 22.10. vorschlagen.

----------

## theche

kann ich nicht

----------

## Romeo-

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob ihr was für das Jahr 2005 , genauer für Monat Februar was geplannt habt.

Gruß

----------

## theche

plane du doch etwas

----------

## Romeo-

hallo,

wieder in M7, 12 ? Wie wärs mit 12. Feb ?

 :Razz: 

Gruß

----------

## mondauge

Der 12.2.2005 passt mir gut. Ins StarCoffee können wir auch gern wieder gehen.

Ich freu mich schon,

mondauge

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

hmm, ich versuche mal etwas Verstärkung aus der Pfalz kommen zu lassen  :Smile: . Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden, wo in Mannheim das StarCoffee ist *g*

Poly

----------

## Inte

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden, wo in Mannheim das StarCoffee ist *g*

 Steht doch im ersten Beitrag  :Wink: 

Wenn Ihr Euch noch auf eine Uhrzeit einigen könnt, aktualisiere ich die Ankündigung.

Da ich dieses Quartal nur alle zwei bis drei Wochen mal wieder zu Hause bin und meine bessere Hälfte auch was mit mir vor hat, sieht es bei mir sehr schlecht aus mit 'ner Teilnahme.  :Sad: 

Trinkt einen Milchkaffee für mich mit.

----------

## Chr!s

Würde als neue Nase auch gerne mal vorbei kommen... Geht das?

Über mich...:

Mein Name ist Christian, bin 21 Jahre alt, und gelernter Informatikkaufmann.

Mein Einsatzgebiet war bisher die Entwicklung von Software-Schnittstellen

im medizinischen Kontext. 

- Zur Zeit leiste ich aber meinen Zivildienst im TKH! -

Im Linux-Kontext bin ich noch recht neu.

Vielleicht mehr bei einem Kaffee?

Grüße,

   Chr!s

----------

## mondauge

Hi Chr!s,

das ist keine geschlossene Veranstaltung, d.h. du kannst sehr gerne kommen. Wir freuen uns schon  :Smile: 

Wenn du noch neu bei Linux bist, dann können dir die alten Hasen, die hoffentlich auch kommen werden, bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Kniff zeigen.

bis dann

andi

----------

## Chr!s

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Hi Chr!s,
> 
> das ist keine geschlossene Veranstaltung, d.h. du kannst sehr gerne kommen. Wir freuen uns schon 
> 
> Wenn du noch neu bei Linux bist, dann können dir die alten Hasen, die hoffentlich auch kommen werden, bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Kniff zeigen.
> ...

 

Was sind dann meistens die Themen?

----------

## theche

is das ne Kontaktanzeige *fg*?

Leuts, irgendwie ist das ungünstig...immer habe ich keine oder nur wenig Zeit, sehr schade. am 12. hab ich geburtstag, mein Opa feiert(seinen Geburtstag), und ich schreib ne HM klausur...und jemand ist mir böse, wenn ich sie auf dem geburtstag alleine lasse. naja.... vllt ne halbe stunde oder so. also klausur geht von 9-13 Uhr, danach ist der prof die letzten semester wohl noch mit den schreiberlingen weggegangen. ich will mal nicht eine Uhrzeit vorschlagen (weil dann halten sich vllt ein paar leute dran, und ich komme am ende nicht), aber ich lese mit und komme vielleicht.

gruß mArco

----------

## mondauge

 *Chr!s wrote:*   

> Was sind dann meistens die Themen?

 

Meistens gehts um Fragen rund um Windowmanager, Portage und Eyecandy.. aber wenn du andere Fragen hast, dann kannst du die natürlich auch vorbringen

----------

## mr_elch

Also wenn's so weiter geht, werden bald mehr Pfälzer als Badener anwesend sein!  :Very Happy:  Ein weiterer Pfälzer meldet sich hiermit an!

Polynomial-C: Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn?

----------

## theche

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hmm, ich versuche mal etwas Verstärkung aus der Pfalz kommen zu lassen . Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden, wo in Mannheim das StarCoffee ist *g*
> 
> Poly

 

dir kann sicherlich geholfen werden. mit welchem verkehrsmittel willst du denn eintrudeln? vom bahnhof aus kannste hinlaufen, mit auto weiß ich nicht, ob das nächste parkhaus das beim cinemaxx ist bzw du das benutzen darfst, wenn du nicht ins kino gehst.

----------

## Romeo-

moin,

also es steht schon fest, am 12.feb werde ich da sein   :Laughing: 

helau, alaf oder wie man es sagt  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo!!!

Bin zwar neu hier im Forum, aber nicht bei Gentoo  :Smile: 

Läuft denn jetzt was am 12.2.05? Wenn ja, wann denn?

Komme aus LU und hätte echt mal Bock andere Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## mondauge

Ok.. der 12.2. scheint bei den meisten ja zu passen. Wer hätte denn um 15:00h Zeit?

----------

## Martux

15.00 Uhr wäre OK!

----------

## mr_elch

15 Uhr fänd ich auch gut. Da kann meine Freundin derweil auf Shopping-Tour gehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silents

Hallo,

würd mich gern am Samstag dran hängen.

Gilt das am Samstag 15:00 Uhr noch?

Gruß

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

an dem Tag hätte ich auch zeit. Leider aber nicht um diese Uhrzeit, vor 18:30 Uhr schaffe ich es nicht in Mannheim zu sein.

Ich schätze mal das da dann nicht mehr so viele da sein werden.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## mondauge

So wie es aussieht haben die meisten um 15:00h Zeit. Von daher würde ich mal folgendes festhalten:

Nächstes Gentoo User Treffen im Raum Mannheim/Ludwigshafen

Datum: 12. Februar 2005

Uhrzeit: 15:00h

Ort: StarCoffee Mannheim

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen  :Smile: 

bis dann

Andi

----------

## mr_elch

Trotz der diesmal vielen Voranmeldungen waren letztendlich leider doch nur 4 Leute da. Es war aber trotzdem ein netter Nachmittag, wir haben viel gequasselt, News, Tipps und Tricks ausgetauscht. Ein neues Treffen ist in 1-2 Monaten geplant. Mondauge hat angeregt, sich vielleicht mal in einer anderen Location zu treffen, wo jeder seinen Desktop-Rechner mitbringen kann. Falls jemand eine geeignete Location (Nebenzimmer, Jugendraum, Partykeller mit DSL-Anschluß...) kennt, bitte melden! Da die wenigsten Leute einen Laptop besitzen, fände ich das auch eine gute Sache!

----------

## mondauge

Ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei allen Anwesenden bedanken  :Wink:  War wie immer ein super Nachmittag mit viel interessanten Themen. Details hat mr_elch ja schon geschrieben, von daher brauch ich die ja nicht nochmal wiederholen. Erinnert mich das nächste Mal daran, dass ich ne Digikam mitnehm.. Da gibts auch nochn paar Bilder  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## dertobi123

Sagt beim nächsten Mal zeitig bescheid, dann setzen wir eine Ankündigung auf gentoo.de

----------

## Martux

Ja, Ihr Lieben. Mir hats auch voll gefallen  :Smile: 

Is schon wieder n Monat her... Is schon was geplant? 

Marcus (der die vielen guten Tipps vermisst...)

----------

## Inte

Au ja! Ein neues Treffen wäre schon nett.  :Cool: 

Fährt jemand von euch beim http://www.hacktrain.de/ mit? Die Tour geht vom 28. bis 31. Juli, zum WhatTheHack (inofficial Website) nach Den Bosch in den Niederlanden.

Der Startbahnhof ist Mannheim. Mein Bruder und ich fahren auf jeden Fall mit. Es wäre doch super, wenn wir geschlossen mit dem Zug fahren könnten.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch beim http://www.hacktrain.de/ mit?
> 
> 

 

Oh Mann, DAS klingt ja abgefahren!!!

Was wären denn da die ungefähren Kosten???

Da sollten sich die Gentoo-Users /MA/LU doch noch  vorher  treffen...

ODER???

----------

## mondauge

Mhmm... bei einem Treffen wär ich auf jeden Fall am Start  :Smile:  Schlagt mal ein paar Termine vor.

andi

----------

## Martux

egal  :Smile: 

immer...

----------

## theche

wenn ihr auf meine anwesenheit wert legt würde ich den 9.4. vorschlagen. oder 8.4. (nach)mittags, da hab ich meine letzte klausur.

----------

## Inte

Ich schlage einfach mal den 2.4 vor. Ort und Zeit wie gehabt, oder soll ich ein Abendessen bei mir zu Hause auf die Beine stellen?

----------

## Martux

Oder wir machen´s eine Woche später, am 9.4. , dann schaffen wir's bestimmt auf gentoo.de (Vorankündigung).

Ansonsten ist 15.00 h eine gute Zeit und Starbucks auch ok.

@Inte:

Oder willst Du Dir die Bude einrennen lassen, wenn auf einmal doch mehr kommen ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Guter Einwand! Wenn dank der Vorankündigung mehr kommen, dann könnte es wirklich eng bei mir werden.  :Wink: 

Bei dem Termin bin ich leider nur eingeschränkt flexibel. Ausgerechnet am 8/9.3 bin ich nicht da. Wie sieht es denn am 16.3 bei Euch aus?

----------

## Lukas334e

jetzt les is bestimmt seit 1,5 jahren dieses forum, nur das deutsche kaum/bis garnicht.

wär bei dem usertreffen auch dabei, zeit hab ich ab dem 11. april immer (dann hab ichs abi  :Wink: ) und vorher müsste es aber auch zumachen sein.

das star coffee is doch garkeine schlechte sache, meine schule steht 300meter weg  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

*sing vor gutem Wetter* ein Jäger im Kurpalz, dadadada (oder in die andere Richtung, dann müsst ich mir nochwas für KFG überlegen...

----------

## Martux

Ja also der 16.4 klingt doch gut?!

Da hätten wir ne Menge Vorlaufzeit.

Weiterer Vorteil Starbucks: Super leicht zu finden, auch für Ortsunkundige.

----------

## mondauge

Der 16.4.würde bei mir gut passen und ins StarCoffee würd ich auch wieder gehen... Gegen n Abendessen bei Inte wär ich aber auch nicht abgeneigt  :Very Happy: 

andi

----------

## theche

Ok, dann schlag ich mal vor den 16.4. fest zu machen. Wollt ihr wieder ins Starbucks? Oder heißt das jetzt Starcoffee?? Jemand müsste es noch irgendwo ankündigen, dass auch ein paar leute kommen.

----------

## Inte

Ich hab dertobi123 eine E-Mail geschrieben und gebeten eine Bekanntmachung auf gentoo.de zu veröffentlichen.

Der Laden heißt immer noch StarCoffee. (StarBucks war ein Vertipper von Marc  :Wink: )

Als Termin hab ich, nach dem Feedback hier, den 16.4 angegeben. Ich denke 15:00 Uhr ist für Kaffee & Donuts die richtige Zeit.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab dertobi123 eine E-Mail geschrieben und gebeten eine Bekanntmachung auf gentoo.de zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> 

 

Was dann hiermit auch geschehen ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Palatinum

Hallo Leutz,

möchte hiermit meine Zusage für das Treffen bekanntgeben.

Freue mich schon auf den Erfahrungsaustausch.  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Alles klar.. 16.4.2005 um 15:00 im StarCoffee.. Ich werde da sein.. wie immer  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Ich werde auch kommen! Ist ja nicht soweit nach Mannheim.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## mr_elch

Ich bin auch wieder dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

ich kämpfe noch. der andere opa wird 90...irgendwie habt ihrs echt...

----------

## Inte

 :Idea:  Nach dem Treffen besuch ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte die Lange Nacht der Museen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mitzukommen.

----------

## dakra

@ Inte

Kommst du nicht mit nach Wiesbaden?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## mondauge

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  Nach dem Treffen besuch ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte die Lange Nacht der Museen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mitzukommen.

 

cool.. n paar Freunde von mir wollten am SA abend da auch vielleicht hin.. Das könnte man dann ja geschickt zusammenlegen  :Smile: 

----------

## mr_elch

Habe leider noch einen Kundentermin dazwischen bekommen und komme deshalb etwas später. Haltet mir aber schonmal einen Platz frei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo Leute!

6 Monate kein user-Treffen mehr?!?! Ist dass jetzt hier eingeschlafen oder besteht mal wieder Interesse sich zu treffen?

----------

## chilla

als eingefleischter heidelberger muss ich mich hier auch ma für ein Treffen in der Umgebung aussprechen  :Smile: 

Ich wäre dabei - und im tiefsten Winter, wenns fröstelt und schneit wird Heidelberg doch erst richtig gemütlich  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

hab nachher meine letzte klausur, und dann geht am nächsten montag das semester schon wieder los. sagt einen termin  :Smile: 

oder ich schlag einfach mal frech diese woche donnerstag ab 13:00 vor  :Smile:  am besten in mannheim, meinetwegen gerne in diesem star coffee.

wenn das euch zu spontan sein sollte (was es ja auch wirklich ist  :Smile: ) können wir das auch um ne woche verschieben, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß wie ich dann zeit hab.

grüße und :thumbs: 

mArco

----------

## Inte

 *theche wrote:*   

> ich schlag einfach mal frech diese woche donnerstag ab 13:00 vor  am besten in mannheim, meinetwegen gerne in diesem star coffee.

 Ich bin zwar normalerweise bis Freitags in München, aber diese Woche würde ich spontan schon Donnerstag Mittag losfahren. Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet bis um 17:00h und ich könnte so gegen 15:00h da sein. Da häten wir min. 3 Stunden zum gemütlichen quatschen bein 'nem leckeren Espresso.  :Wink: 

Wie sieht das Interesse Eurerseits aus? Wenn wir min. zu viert sind würde ich mich rechtzeitig auf den Weg machen. Dann könnten wir uns auch über gentoo.de Next Generation aka gdeng unterhalten.

EDIT: Eigentlich müßten wir unser einjähriges feiern.  :Mr. Green:  Ich gebe einfach mal spontan eine Runde Dounuts aus. Vielleicht gibt's für die Stammbesucher auch noch eine Latte Machiatto  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

17-15 = 2  :Smile: 

bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. ich hab frei, die bessere Hälfte arbeitet so bis 17:00, ich hätte also 2:05 Zeit  :Wink: . so und jetzt wünscht mir glück und erfolg für meine klausur!

----------

## Martux

Also mir wäre auch Mannheim lieber... Ist so schön in der Mitte.

Donnerstag wäre mir auch recht.

----------

## mondauge

Ich kann am Donnerstag leider nicht, weil ich ab heute bis einschließlich nächsten Montag Bereitschaft hab  :Sad: 

----------

## Martux

Treffen wir uns jetzt morgen so um 1500 oder nicht??

Ich wäre da, äußert Euch!

----------

## mr_elch

Diese Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit, das nächste Mal bin ich aber gerne wieder dabei!

----------

## Martux

Sieht ja nicht so aus als ob das morgen was wird...

Schlage einfach mal neuen Termin vor, nächste Woche Samstag 22.10.05, 15h ???

Meldet Euch, mehr als 3 Leute wären schon schön.

----------

## Inte

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Sieht ja nicht so aus als ob das morgen was wird...

 

War ja auch ziemlich spontan das ganze. Lass uns das mit etwas Vorlauf machen und den 5.11 anpeilen. Dann war die Bekanntmachung auf gentoo.de von dertobi123 auch nicht umsonst. Er brauch das dann einfach nur zu aktualisieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Wegen mir...

Dann lass uns aber auch dabei bleiben... Samstag 29.10.05, 15h im Star Coffee, Mannheim. Wer ist eigentlich auf die geniale Idee gekommen dertobi123 wg. 2 Tagen Bescheid zu geben, er solle das auf gentoo.de stellen? Der Mann hat sicher besseres zu tun. Wäre auf jeden Fall cool wenn diesmal mehr als 5 Leute kämen. Bitte also möglichst verbindlich in diesem thread "anmelden".

Gruß, Martux

----------

## Inte

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Wer ist eigentlich auf die geniale Idee gekommen dertobi123 wg. 2 Tagen Bescheid zu geben, er solle das auf gentoo.de stellen?

  Ich  :Embarassed:  Na ja, jetzt sind es 3 Wochen.  :Wink: 

----------

## sYnie

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das Treffen noch veranstaltet wird, oder nicht? Da ich jeden Tag nach Mannheim fahren muss würde ich evtl auch mal vorbei schaun. Rein der Interesse wegen. Vorrausgesetzt ihr seid neulingfreundlich, kein eingeschweißter Stammtisch und beißt nicht  :Rolling Eyes: 

Viele Grüße,

Mario

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das Treffen noch veranstaltet wird, oder nicht? Da ich jeden Tag nach Mannheim fahren muss würde ich evtl auch mal vorbei schaun. Rein der Interesse wegen. Vorrausgesetzt ihr seid neulingfreundlich, kein eingeschweißter Stammtisch und beißt nicht  
> 
> 

 

Hallo!

Ja, das effen findet jetzt am Samstag, 29.10.05 um 15h im Star Coffee statt. Natürlich bist Du herzlich eingeladen, wir freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht (Schließlich war jeder mal noob)!

----------

## sYnie

Hi,

das passt echt perfekt. Hab direkt 5 Meter neben dem Star Coffee meinen Parkplatz und momentan sitz ich im Gebäude gegenüber  :Wink:  (wie die Welt doch klein ist)

Also ich denke ich werde mal vorbei schaun, wenn ich Zeit hab. Würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Grüße,

Mario

----------

## Martux

Inte wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> War ja auch ziemlich spontan das ganze. Lass uns das mit etwas Vorlauf machen und den 5.11 anpeilen.
> 
> 

 

Ähh, was denn nun?? War nicht die ganze Zeit vom 29. die Rede??? Das hast Du doch nachbearbeitet...*konfus*

Ob wir's noch schaffen uns auf ein Datum zu einigen?? Sach doch jeder Mal wann 29. oder 5. ?!?!

----------

## Inte

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Ob wir's noch schaffen uns auf ein Datum zu einigen?

 Ich hab Dir doch 'ne E-Mail geschrieben, dass am 29ten meine bessere Hälfte Geburtstag hat. Irgendwie hatte ich den Samstag und Sonntag verwechselt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab Dir doch 'ne E-Mail geschrieben
> 
> 

 

??? Ich habe leider keine mail bekommen? Auch hier kam keine private NAchricht an.

Das is ja dumm gelaufen.

Also, bleiben wir jetzt beim 5. ??

Hoffe das pass auch bei Dir, sYnie.

@Inte: Schreibst Du dann das endgültige Datum in Dein Eingangspost?

----------

## Inte

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> @Inte: Schreibst Du dann das endgültige Datum in Dein Eingangspost?

 Schon passiert.  :Wink: 

Wegen der E-Mail ... mein mailrelay steht ab und zu mal auf diversen Blacklisten. Du weißt gar nicht wie nervig das ist, jedemal nachzuhaken ob das gute Stück auch ankam.  :Rolling Eyes:  Das nächste Mal wieder PN ... versprochen.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nächstes Treffen: 
> 
> Datum: 5.1.2005
> ...

 

5.11.   :Wink: 

Ich sage dertobi123 Bescheid, dass er das auf Gentoo.de stellt.

Bis dann

----------

## sYnie

Hallo,

Wochenende ist normalerweise in ordnung. Das kann ich aber so 100%ig nie sagen, da sich das spontan schnell ändern kann. Deswegen gibts von meiner Seite aus keine sichere Zusage. Aber wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich auf jeden Fall vorbei schauen. Wieviel Leute sind denn eingeplant, weil so groß ist das Star Coffee ja wirklich nicht (Oder sind es Momentan nur wir 3?). Hapt ihr eine gewisse vorstellung (durch erfahrung) wie lange das ca. gehen wird ? Nur, falls ich ein bisschen später komme.

Bin gespannt, wie die leute im Kafé reagieren, wenn ich nachfrage, wer vom Gentoo Usertreffen hier is ^^

Viele Grüße,

Mario

----------

## mr_elch

 *sYnie wrote:*   

>  Hapt ihr eine gewisse vorstellung (durch erfahrung) wie lange das ca. gehen wird ? Nur, falls ich ein bisschen später komme.
> 
> 

 

Also die letzten Treffen gingen immer so 2-3 Stunden

 *sYnie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie die leute im Kafé reagieren, wenn ich nachfrage, wer vom Gentoo Usertreffen hier is ^^

 

Warscheinlich schauen sie dich verwirrt an, die wissen AFAIK gar nix von dem Treffen. Schau Dich einfach nach ein paar jungen Leuten mit Laptop und evtl. Gentoo T-Shirt um  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Hi,

ich versuch, am 5.11. auch mal wieder reinzukucken  :Smile: 

andi

----------

## Neobrain

hi zusammen,

das find ich super das es ne gruppe gibt die mit gentoo arbeiten. Ich würde gerne mal dabei sein hab große lust neue info zubekommen und mich mit anderen leuten aus zutauschen. 

Leider kann ich am 5.11 nicht kommen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber vielleicht kann man sich auch so mal treffen und ein bisschen plaudern?

Gruss Neobrain

----------

## sYnie

Sehr gerne sogar. Kenne privat nur eine person, die sich noch mit Linux befasst. Wäre sicher ab und zu mal interessant sich mit gleichgesinnten zu treffen. Kommst du auch aus Mannheim ?

Grüße,

Mario

----------

## Neobrain

ich komme aus heidelberg, ich find super wenn man sich mal trifft und sich mal austauscht.

vielleicht werden es auch noch mehr leute dann macht es richtig spaß.

mfg 

neobrain

----------

## sewulba

Wenn es am 5.11. ist werde ich auch mal vorbei schauen mal wieder!!!

Sewulba

----------

## Inte

Hier nochmal eine kleine Erinnerung.  :Wink: 

Hat jemand von Euch Lust danach mit zum Wasserturm zu kommen? Morgen ist doch Wetten Das in Mannheim und die Außenwette findet keine 5 Gehminuten von unserem Treffpunkt statt.

Vorher können wir uns noch beim Schnellchinesen um die Ecke den Bauch vollschlagen und gestärkt das Gentoo-Logo in die Kameras der öffentlich Rechtlichen halten.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## theche

bin in 25 minuten oder so da  :Smile: 

----------

## sewulba

Hallo   :Wink: 

Wie sieht es mit einem neuen Treffen aus??? Irgendwas in Aussicht???

Sewulba

----------

## Martux

Hallo folks!

Findet hier noch was statt oder ist das sanft eingeschlafen? Das letzte Treffen ist immerhin ca ein halbes Jahr her  :Sad: 

Ich möchte deshalb jetzt einfach mal ein neues Treffen vorschlagen und zwar ganz frech am Samstag, den 13.5.06 um 15:00h, Ort wie immer. Wie steht Ihr dazu? Meldet Euch.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## mondauge

Der 13.5.2006 geht bei mir leider nicht, weil ich da Bereitschaft habe  :Sad:  Die restlichen Wochenenden im Mai sind dann auch schon ziemlich belegt, sodass ich eher für einen Termin im Juni votieren würde.

----------

## Martux

Soll mir recht sein. Habe das Datum nur mal erwähnt, damit überhaupt mal wieder was ins Rollen kommt  :Wink: 

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## mondauge

Bei wem würde denn als Termin der 3. Juni 2006 gehen?

----------

## Martux

Schon   :Cool: 

----------

## big-birdy

Hey. Gibt es demnächt mal wieder ein Treffen? Wenn ja, wann und wo?

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## Erdie

Ja genau, ich will auch mal. Und Mannheim wäre schon recht passend für mich  :Wink: 

----------

## big-birdy

Wenn wir einen passenden Termin finden, bin ich dabei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tazinblack

Also wenn ihr das mehr Richtung Süden schiebt, bin ich auch dabei.

Also ich würde als meinen nördlichsten Radius Karlsruhe festlegen wollen.

Für alles was weiter nördlich ist, fahr ich zu lange und ich bin sowieso zu viel unterwegs. *g*

----------

## Inte

Um mal wieder einen Termin vorzuschlagen ...

... wie wäre es denn am Dienstag, dem 11.3 um 19 Uhr ...

... und einem Wechsel der Location, hin zu einem Ort, an dem wir auch gemeinsam was Ordentliches essen können (z.B. das Leib & Seele in B2, 14)?

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde diesen Termin vormerken  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Schade das sich bisher nur Erdie gemeldet hat. Zu zweit wäre das ein sehr exklusives GUM  :Wink: 

@Erdie: Was denkst Du? Sollen wir uns trotzdem treffen? Alternativ können wir ja auch mit unseren besseren Hälften was essen und dann ins Kino gehen.

----------

## Erdie

Naja, der Vorschlag mit den besseren Hälften und Essen gehen ist gut, aber als 2-facher Vater, wobei das "letzte" Kind gerade mal 2 Wochen alt ist, wird das wohl nicht gehen. Ich hätte keine Problem an einem 2 Personen Treffen. Aber wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt, können wir auch verschieben. Wir sollten uns mal im #bitte-loeschen zwechst weiterer Absprache treffen. Wie wär es mit 20 Uhr?

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Inte

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich hätte keine Problem an einem 2 Personen Treffen. Aber wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt, können wir auch verschieben. Wir sollten uns mal im #bitte-loeschen zwechst weiterer Absprache treffen. Wie wär es mit 20 Uhr?

 *hmpf* Da liest man einmal abends keine E-Mails  :Wink: 

Laß uns das Treffen um eine Woche verschieben ... generell bin ich auch für ein Treffen zu Zweit zu haben, aber heute hätte ich noch einen alternativen Termin. Wäre das OK für Dich? 20 Uhr heute im IRC könnte ich mal kurz vorbeischauen.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Inte,

verschieben ist ok, Du warst aber leider die ganze Zeit afk gestern  :Wink: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

ich würde gerne einen neuen Versuch starten, ein Treffen anzuleiern. Wie ist das Interesse?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ein neuer Versuch einen Termin anzuleiern. Wie wärs?

----------

## Fijoldar

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Wie laufen solche Treffen denn eigentlich ab? Trinkt man da einfach mal was zusammen und plaudert über Gentoo und die Welt? Für wen ist das gedacht? Für alle Gentoo-Interessierten oder eher für die "Profis"?

----------

## Erdie

Ich war noch nie dort aber ich geb nicht auf.

----------

## Martux

Hallo Leute! Ich war vor Jaaahren (muss wohll 2006 gewesen sein) da, aber seitdem hat glaube ich nichts mehr stattgefunden. Ich wäre gern mal wieder dabei, vielleicht sollten wir dem Radius erweitern.

----------

## Erdie

Selbstverständlich ist das nur für Profis d. h. man legt erst eine mündliche Prüfung über Linux Themen ab. Ist die nicht bestanden, wird man 1. hochkantig rausgeschmissen und muß obendrauf noch die Rechnung für die anderen bezahlen. Ist doch ein Ansporn sich weiterzubilden, logisch, oder   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Erdie

Ping - ich war immer noch nie auf einem Treffen, besteht die Chance mal eins zu machen?

----------

## Marlo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ... gerade mal 2 Wochen alt ...

 

Tja, jetzt ist es 13 ...

----------

## Erdie

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   ... gerade mal 2 Wochen alt ... 
> 
> Tja, jetzt ist es 13 ...

 

Ja, das ist richtig. Und sie möchte Jura studieren und Anwältin werden  :Razz: 

Die Zeit vergeht aber Gentoo bleibt ..

----------

